# Fedden Mission to America



## Reluctant Poster (May 2, 2020)

I have downloaded The Fedden Mission to America, December 1942 - March 1943 Final Report, which is no longer in copyright. It is a very detailed investigation of the US aircraft industry at that time. The mission seems to have had unfettered access to every major manufacture of aircraft, engines and accessories. The illustrations are superb, the text even better. The discussion of GE turbocharges is very in depth and well worth a look.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 2, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## MiTasol (May 2, 2020)

When you wrote Fedden I though you meant Roy Fedden who designed the Bristol engines.
Now I see it is probably the Australian politician Arthur F*A*dden who held the portfolios of air and civil aviation in early ww2.
I am sure this will be an interesting read and the timing is excellent.

EDIT - I was wrong


----------



## tomo pauk (May 2, 2020)

Excellent, thank you.


----------



## Shortround6 (May 2, 2020)

It does seem to be Roy Fedden, who was not in the employment of Bristol at the time. Having parted company a few months earlier.


----------



## Reluctant Poster (May 3, 2020)

It was most definitely Roy Fedden formerly head of Bristol engines.


----------



## Snowygrouch (May 3, 2020)

MiTasol said:


> When you wrote Fedden I though you meant Roy Fedden who designed the Bristol engines.
> Now I see it is probably the Australian politician Arthur F*A*dden who held the portfolios of air and civil aviation in early ww2.
> I am sure this will be an interesting read and the timing is excellent.
> 
> ...



Sending Fedden off was basically a nice way of keeping him out of the country, which pleased most of the Air Ministry and the Bristol Board of Directors
no-end.

Fedden seems to have had a second-hobby of being outstandingly abrasive and difficult, can anyone imagine Cyril Lovesey from Rolls-Royce being
sent off on a year long factfinding mission abroad to make a report.... ?

Feddens mission did of course have value, but was hardly essential war work for a great aero-engine engineer right in the middle of a war.


----------



## tomo pauk (May 3, 2020)

Snowygrouch
- a suggestion for the next book: Bristol engines


----------



## Snowygrouch (May 3, 2020)

tomo pauk said:


> Snowygrouch
> - a suggestion for the next book: Bristol engines



Thanks Tomo, 
Any more books will have to wait until archives re-open. Although I have copied a great deal of the Bristol Centaurus files, but didnt copy any Hercules files - and they actually constitute about 5x more shelf-feet than the Centaurus does. I think Bristol must have got rid of 95% of the Centaurus stuff over the years (probably after the RR buyout). A lot of what 
remains is the records for the civil Centaurus in the 50`s. There is only a tiny pittance left of genuine wartime Centaurus development papers.

(also thanks to Reluctant Poster, I hope you didnt interpret my comment to mean its not very worthwhile and valued to share such documents, its good to do so as what recent events have shows is that you never know when you`ll get acccess to an archive again !).

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

